# My battery died/ my phone died



## siri_iris

How can I say "Sorry I couldn't message you as my phone died"

Thanks in advance!


----------



## konos

Συγγνώμη που δε σου έστειλα μήνυμα, αλλά τελείωσε η μπαταρία μου.


----------



## Iraklakos

I would say "Συγγνώμη που δεν σου έστειλα μήνυμα, αλλά έμεινα από μπαταρία".
This is slightly idiomatic, but more common I think.


----------



## shawnee

I'm not entirely sure, but wonder if in a very colloquial way the term «κώλοσε» could be used.
Eg «.... κώλοσε η μπαταρία ...»


----------



## Iraklakos

Never heard of that one before... It would be κώλ*ω*σε btw. 
A more colloquial way I can think of is "τα 'φτυσε η μπαταρία"


----------



## shawnee

While I've not heard «κώλωσε», used in the context of a dead battery (spelling amended courtesy of Iraklakos, with thanks), I'm sure I've heard it in the context of a car not working for whatever reason. I guess it was a long shot.


----------



## Αγγελος

That's just the problem: κωλώνω means 'to stop moving forward' (or, in more recent years, 'to be afraid of going ahead'). It can be used of a car that stalls or of a student that stops making progress, but not of something that is not supposed to move, either literally or figuratively.


----------



## shawnee

Many thanks for that definitive clarification *Αγγελος*.


----------



## Sheikhbutt

siri_iris said:


> How can I say "Sorry I couldn't message you as my phone died"
> 
> Thanks in advance!


My phone died: is it an idiomatic phrase?


----------



## Αγγελος

Yes. It is an English idiom. One also speaks of a dead battery( (=fully  discharged), and ‘die’ can be used of any machine or device that suddenly stops working and can’t be turned back on.


----------



## Helleno File

Yes Αγγελος is quite right - it's commonly used.  Very colloquially we can even say say something has "died the death".


----------

